
Show HN: Simpler HN - abbiya
https://www.8hrs.xyz/
======
davchana
Just a bug report, bbc.co.uk is getting truncated to co.uk i.e. third level
domains or tlds like co.uk or ac.in are being treated as domains.

~~~
abbiya
thanks for looking at the site.i fixed the bug now. btw nice photographs on
your site.

~~~
davchana
Yes, fixed, but was it fixed only fro bbc.co.uk? because I see another
something.ac.uk website. href url is correct, but the part after title is
stripping based on some regex?

List of Valid TLDs: [http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-
string...](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-strings)

Some tlds can have single dot; like .com & some might have multiple; like
firm.ind.in or co.uk or ac.in or such.

Check more discussion here at SO question:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10306690/what-is-a-
regul...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10306690/what-is-a-regular-
expression-which-will-match-a-valid-domain-name-without-a-subd)

Thanks for looking at my photo website :)

~~~
abbiya
It may the issue with database updates. Gradually it should display the proper
domain names. Here is the function I am using to get the domain name.
[https://play.golang.org/p/W5Z5yoDs3IZ](https://play.golang.org/p/W5Z5yoDs3IZ)

Also the code of 8hrs.xyz is on github.com/mseshachalam/x

------
masonic
If you like HN but prefer less information and on an hour delay, this may be
for you!

